# Akhtar Saeed Medical College Lahore



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

there is this new college now in Bharia Town multan road. they say ther are affiliated with UHS and PMDC. to apply there last date is 22 dec and they would conduct their own entry test also
aggregate would be made 70 % FSC number 20% their own test and 10% of uhs entry test


----------



## sadi (Sep 6, 2008)

not listed in pmdc site,also not who approved


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Sadi is right. They're not approved by PM&DC, the World Health Organization (WHO) or the United States' Educational Commission for Foreign Medical Graduates (ECFMG).

Don't simply trust what the officials at the medical college tell you -- remember, if it's a private college, they are running a business first and foremost and want to increase enrollment if they are a brand new college.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

it is with pmdc i have confirmed this, but yes not wth WHO yet


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

It's not on the PMDC website, so I wouldn't bet on it being recognized just yet.


----------



## mzameer (Oct 7, 2009)

Akhtar saeed Medical & Dental College, bahria Town, Lahore is recognised by PMDC & UHS the first yr class appeared in 1st prof. examinations started 1st week of october 09 held by UHS. As for usmle registration ones recognised by PMDC its there job to send the name to concerend to list the college. web address of college ::.. Akhtar Saeed Medical And Dental College ..::


----------



## mzameer (Oct 7, 2009)

Akhatar Saeed medical college affiliation letter is pasted in its web site. moreover if u go to UHS site and surf through it u will find AMDC. Go to google search type college name u might find facebook link to this college too.


----------



## arooj10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Does anyone know the fees for foriegn students at this college? I've found the fees for local students but not for foreign. Also does anyone have an opinion on whether this college is easy to get into and overall a good medical college? Because I'm considering going there next year! Thanks.


----------



## Taimoor_khan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

i submitted my fee there today
its no doubt a really good institution.
a new one though in the city but after 5 years they are surly gona make a real name in this field..
there facality is really good one
the principal himself Dr eisc Mohammad Khan is x principal of allama iqbal medical college n sheikh zayed medical colege bahawalpur n 2 or 3 other public sector institutions..
though many people discouraged me for going there but maan...its a hell hell better than Continental Shalamar Central park Avecina Etc....mark my words.

next is your choice..!


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

Taimoor, do u know, how many students please mention the exact fig. if u know?

what is the last merit in akhter saeed medical college?


----------



## Taimoor_khan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

friend i withdrew my money.i mean...i stoped my parents to pay them..
because their fee is touching around 7 lacs...! ! !
i simply can't afford to put that much burden on my parents..!
so i first looking forward for any call from sharif...


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

7 lakh? are they mad? its huge huge amount


----------



## Taimoor_khan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Fareeha said:


> 7 lakh? are they mad? its huge huge amount


ya...they are mad//and akhtar saeed is out of city yar..! bahria town is way way out...transport will cost me more..


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

sharif is also out of city not in city, but akhtar fee is huge


----------



## Taimoor_khan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

i finally submitted my fee there..
its pmdc and uhs recognized but its not with WHO... I am feeling trouble now man! !


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

aww all the best !


----------

